# "Quiz" (freezemark: 13EM), chestnut mare



## soot (4 August 2013)

Searching for some history on this mare







She came to us in 2010 in terrible condition from East Sussex with no passport, freezemarked 13EM along her back. No microchip. We were told her name was "Quiz" but obviously without a passport this may have been changed at some point. Looks to be in her late 20s. 14hh-ish. 

Would love to learn more about this little mare. She is a temperamental old boot with a very distinctive facial expression (mostly grumpy), but at the same time she is a very kind horse and will et the kids hang off her for hours. She must have had a long life before coming to us and it would be amazing to know more about her life journey. She has a home for life here.


----------



## cally6008 (5 August 2013)

I did reply to your facebook post on my page on friday evening but I don't know if you've seen it. Most of what I had put is not relevant as you've posted more above instead of the very short version on facebook

Have you checked with Farmkey as they should be able to tell you where in the country Quix was freezemarked, what year and possibly the name (if its changed)


----------



## tickety_boo (7 August 2013)

I'll message you now. I am 99.9% sure that this is a pony I used to ride back when I was 16, called Quiz Time (stable name Kizzy Whizz!) who BSJA'ed (although, if it is her, she would be in her early - mid 30's).


----------



## soot (9 August 2013)

Wasn't me on facebook  A few of us hunting for her and now we know more - hurrah, thanks!!


----------



## soot (27 August 2017)

I remembered this old thread. 

I know sometimes people reading the forum like to know how things worked out. We did locate Quiz' history and talked to several people who rode or competed her. She was retired from jumping in the late 90s! 

We lost her two weeks ago, aged 40 ... She suddenly slowed down and we knew it was time. 

Lovely little mare x


----------



## Lindylouanne (27 August 2017)

How lovely that having worked hard during her life she was cared for into her old age with a lot of TLC and given the dignified ending she deserved.


----------



## redapple (15 September 2017)

Gosh 40!! What a good age for any horse never mind a jumper to make it to! Glad she found a good home until the end


----------

